# Lacquer Finishing w/ air brush



## RTJM27 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've made several clocks and have used several coats of lacquer to seal the faces. I usually use end grain pieces so the wood really soaks the lacquer up. A problem I'm having is that the final coat ends up uneven despite sanding between coats or not sanding at all. I've used foam and bristle brushes.

I've been told I could air brush the lacquer on so that it has a perfect even finish. I'm willing to spend some cash but can't afford to buy something and then not use it.



> ?? So the first question, is this even possible to do with an air gun / brush, and second are there any good recommendations for kits, or guns


?


> ?


I've got a 15 gal compressor that will generate 5.4 SCFM at 90 PSI.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Rattle can lacquer from the borg is all you need.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've sprayed gallons of lacquer with an HVLP setup. You could probably use an HVLP conversion gun dialing the pressure back to ~35 - 40 psi.

For something as small as a clock, a rattle can would be easier. No cleanup. - lol


----------



## RTJM27 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot fellas.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

i got a Critter, check it out on Amazon, it is under 40 dollars and does a bang up job with lacquer. MUCH cheaper than anything else and clean up is easy and fast. You will not be sorry.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

What brand lacquer are you using?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have the critter too ( I learned to spray with it) and it does well though it has a lot of overspray since it's a conventional sprayer. Clean up is VERY easy.

Woodcraft has an airbrush set or a basic model. Both are inexpensive.


----------

